# Iui second time round hoping for number 2



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi all
Just wondering if anyone else out there is currently doing or has done iui a second time around I am 29 and conceived. With iui in 2008 after four years ttc we were very lucky to have it work first time . Me and DH have just decided go try iui again self funded this time we are due to do this this month and I am waiting for af arrive so we can begin already stress as we go away in three weeks so we can relax after but typical af refusing to arrive now I'm getting stressed we will run out of time before holiday  I have to do everything for it to happen this month as I took time off work as I have a very physical job lifting and don't wanna do anything that might stop it working ....it would be great to hear anyone going through iui for a second baby or sucsess as I was so lucky first time round convinced I won't be lucky again never thought it would've so emotional second time round


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi, I too got pg on my first ever IUI, my ds is 3 now. We started IUI for no2 last year and I had mixed feelings about whether it would succeed, on one hand, like you, scared that I couldn't be that lucky twice, but on the other, hopeful that my previous success would mean that IUI was a good tx for me. 

tbh, I have found it more difficult this time around as it has not been so easy as last time, with a bfp followed by a missed miscarriage, then a v difficult cycle, but now pg again on my third go and keeping everything crossed that all goes well this time. However, I consider it amazing that out of 4 IUI cycles I have had 3 bfps!

Wishing you loads of luck with your tx.

Kx


----------



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

That's great news congratulations on BFP   fingers crossed for u Hun we due to start scanning a week today  Cant believe how nervous I am don't wanna get my hopes up ....so nice to hear positive thoughts I pray I'm lucky again I love being a mummy ...how far along are you


----------



## rosiepoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi ladies,  I also on 2nd IUI trying for no2.  I had IUI on Fri and now 2dpiui (God is that all!).  It is killing me now with all this waiting and as you said Janine, the niggling worry that I was so lucky that it worked first time it just won't happen this time.  But I suppose I have to be positive and just get on with the 2ww!   


KG Congrats on the BFP and thank you for giving us hope.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi
just wanted to add to the stats, i had 1st iui at 38 which was successful DD age 3 now, then we tried again, 'once' in 2010, and i'm currently cuddling baby no.2 who's 3 weeks old     age 41 

prior to this, 1 x ivf, 1 x icsi and 1 x fet only due to a poor response did this work.
on our second successful iui my cons followed the same procedure that worked for us 1st time. We  were on an icsi protocol with the aim of possibly a '5 day' transfer. but then convert to iui at the point of egg collection.
  
money was the defining point as well, as we simply couldn't afford the ivf route (in the uk) so we knew we had to give iui at our clinic 2 -3 times, our cons said tthat he would probably recommend we call it a day after that. never expeced it to work, to be completely honest, and almost refused to believe it till now, holding her in my arms   
feel v v lucky

i seem to defy the statistics and success rates of iui (we were given something like less than 7%)
best of luck to you all,
xx


----------



## rosiepoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow Alishia, that gave me goosebumps!  I have been majorly grumpy today and convinced that it will never work 2nd time when we were so lucky with DS last time.  Thank you for sharing it really helped.


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Alisha, wow, your story brought a tear to my eye! I'm so glad my clinic never gave me any stats! 

Rosie and Janine, wishing you loads of luck. Remember, the fact it's worked once means that IUI is a good tx for you.

Kx


----------



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow  Alishia congrats on the new arrival is so nice to here some positive outcomes I just had this mental block saying I can't be that lucky lol I'm in for my day 12 scan tomorrow morning so will see where things stand I am on tomixifen so hopefully things are progressing in the right direction and Rosie maybe we can help eachother through I decided not to tell a sole this time as many people think now I had my Dd I should just be happy which I am but I long for another however we have been blessed once so maybe we can again thank you to everyone this site once again will get me through Rosie keep me informed xxx


----------



## rosiepoe (Nov 28, 2008)

Janine,  Ignore my meds question on other thread.  I just read this after writing that.  


I know exactly how you feel about not telling anyone.  I have only told immediate family cos I needed them to mind DS while I was attending clinic.  I have kept this one to myself as much as possible and probably for the same reasons.  I am not sure if it is that I think others will think I should just be happy with what I have got or if I feel that myself.  I think that is probably my way of protecting myself if this doesn't work.  I wrestled with that for quite a while before going again and I decided that people who don't have fertility problems are also blessed with their first and so if they can go again the why can't I.  It may not work and if it doesn't I will always have DS but I would at least like to try for a sibling for him.


----------



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

Had first scan only one follicle and its very small only 12 x 12 bit disappointed


----------



## janine-blessme (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie I could of written the exact post as I feel the same


----------

